# Pay Wage



## BigD (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm a first year apprentice & I was wondering what kind of wage can I expect once I become a journeyman. Some people tell me 19$/h, others say 25$/h. What can I really expect, I live I toronto, and I'm non-union. 

I can live with 25$/h, But I'm not to happy only making 19$/h


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*life is rough*



BigD said:


> I'm a first year apprentice & I was wondering what kind of wage can I expect once I become a journeyman. Some people tell me 19$/h, others say 25$/h. What can I really expect, I live I toronto, and I'm non-union.
> 
> I can live with 25$/h, But I'm not to happy only making 19$/h


 
What you are hearing is called "beer talk"--- you are young and if you listen to all the dumbasses you work with, you are going to be in trouble...their atitude will rub off on you

down here in Indiana, many journeyman are not even making 19.. and would be very happy to get that right now.. and many have had to leave the state and look for work elsewhere too. only getting 25 on the road..........

if you have a job as an apprentice plumber , i suggest you learn everythign you can while the company still needs you.. and try to be an asset to them........

my best advice keep your mouth shut and dont complain about "wages" right now.... and stay away from fellas that piss and moan all day long about it... they could be blowing smoke up your a// just for fun...

eventually...in time, .....
 if you are good at what you do , you will do ok...

even in a bad economy good companies still need good men..


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I second that. Money is a secondary motivation in this trade, especially when an apprentice. If you doing this for money only, your going to be let down.

Are you saying that 45,000 a year is not good enough money for you?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow... we pay our helpers.... $ 29.00

our 1st year apprentice gets $ 35.00 and our journeyman $ 72.00/hr


----------



## BigD (Jan 22, 2010)

No, 45,000$ is good enough for me. but my goal is to make as much money as possible. I would like to make over 50,000$ a year, is their anything i could do, like getting my gas licence or my backflow, or masters would that up my pay. I'm a first year apprentice making 12$ and hour, and I like to be compensated for the work I do. I didn't get into this trade for the money. I really just want to be the best plumber in the world & make money, money, money.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

A few years ago, out west in Kelowna,things were buzier than hell and any plumber with a pulse could get $30-2. Now most rezzie guys are in the $24-5 ballpark, commercial $27ish. But good luck finding work here.And you know, these things are cyclical. By the time your a J-Man, maybe $30'll be on the low end of things.


----------



## john_mccormack (Feb 27, 2010)

In business management money is a temporary motivator. Companies will try to balance rewards between pay raises, bonuses, days off (not necessarily paid days off), etc... Be careful of the "$h1t house lawyers you'll be exposed to in the trades. I'm sure you're aware of several that you may be working with now; they're the ones that know everything about "the business", including what they "should" be paid.

I can't tell you how many times I've heard the words, "when I ran my own company I got paid $xx.xx per hour". They never did explain why they weren't running their own business now. I also remember working in a larger company that gave out bonuses. One of the guys complained loudly that he didn't think it fair that the other guy got a bigger bonus than he did. The next year, bonuses were gone.

Try not to worry to much about what the other guy gets paid. Make yourself an asset, as mentioned earlier. Do the best you can, be proud of the WORK that you do. If you think you aren't getting paid what you think, then you can move on. You'll have experience and a good work ethic to back you up.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The best short answer to getting the most money in any career is this:

*YOUR PAY RAISE WILL BE COME EFFECTIVE WHEN YOU DO
*
You're way too new in the trade to be focused so much on the check. You are getting a fair wage. Some may get more but some get less. For now, be glad you are working full time and getting paid to learn the trade.

The money will follow your lead, not the other way around.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Here in Oregon pay is based on your apprenticeship level, you get a raise at every level you go up on the scale, once a JP, pay is based on who you work for, and no less then what a 8th period apprentice gets, every shop I have worked for payed there plumbers the same rate.

PLUMBER APPRENTICE WAGE INFORMATION
Effective February 1, 2010
These are the minimum wages that are to be paid to plumber apprentices based on the
new average wage of $28.72 per hour. Please remember any benefits you may offer
must not be taken out of these minimum wages.
The Oregon Bureau of Labor and Industries Wage and Hour Division strictly enforce the
apprentice hourly rates.


1st period - 40% - $ 11.49
2nd period - 50% - $ 14.36
3rd period - 55% - $ 15.80
4th period - 60% - $ 17.23
5th period - 65% - $ 18.67
6th period - 70% - $ 20.10
7th period - 75% - $ 21.54
8th period - 80% - $ 22.98​


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

The person you should be asking is your current employer. Comparing wages to those in Canada will not do you any good, unless you are considering moving there . . . however, typically where wages are higher, so is the cost of living.

Comparing wages to a State like Oregon where minimum wage levels are set is useless if the state you are living has no minimum requirements.

Your current employer should be able to give you an idea of what you may expect in the future and that will probably be dependent on the state of the economy at that time. 

As for making as much money as you possibly can - keep your nose clean, don't get caught up in the gossiping and whining, learn everything you can about the trade, collect every license available to you, and work your a$$ off. :jester: That, my friend, is your best bet!


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

I think it really depends on the economy and the market you're in.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Trying to figure what your salary should be is something no one knows. A lot will depend on:
How prompt you are at keeping appointments
How enthusiastic you are about the job
How you treat customers
How you treat company owned tools and equipment
How you get along with co-workers (Especially with the elder plumbers)
How you talk about your company to others
Referrals
Attitude
How energetic are you
How you carry yourself
Your willingness to complete a job even if it runs over 8 hours to get it done instead of "Oh hell, its 4:30, time to go home"
How neat is your work
Are you a self starter
Can you go in behind someone who has just called in sick and finish his/her job
Can you estimate materials needed for a job
Is your truck going to be a mess, or neat and organized (Neat saves time, time = money)
Is Jose and his brothers doing plumbing in your area:laughing:

So you see, there are way too many variables to predict what your pay SHOULD be.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

all i have to say is DONT move to Florida then.


----------



## Castiron (May 4, 2010)

BigD said:


> No, 45,000$ is good enough for me. but my goal is to make as much money as possible. I would like to make over 50,000$ a year, is their anything i could do, like getting my gas licence or my backflow, or masters would that up my pay. I'm a first year apprentice making 12$ and hour, and I like to be compensated for the work I do. I didn't get into this trade for the money. I really just want to be the best plumber in the world & make money, money, money.



Here in bc $12 is in the low end of pay - depending where you work though. Small residential - less vs large commercial companies and high rises - more$.

From my limited experience in the field I hear that when you become useful the wage will go up fairly quickly. 

As for the backflow and gas tickets - you will write backflow as part of your schooling in year 3 and gas b after year 4 - they won't give you gas b unless you become a journeyman. If you are looking at more $ consider going for gas a (it takes about 5 years I hear but is really well paid).

Good luck


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow, I got 8.50 an hr as an apprentice. I also got a shovel, level and all the pipe I could bring to the trench. Four years later the pay got much better plus I got a new truck, 1065 and my very own apprentice to throw under a house. 

My point? It all comes with time. ten years from now you will be making a lot more money. Don't get discouraged, pay your dues and you will be rewarded.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Big D, it takes time. The backflow certifications and such come only after someone has gotten a handle on the plumbing trade. First we crawl, then we walk, then we run. You're trying to run first. It doesn't work that way. You need to pay your dues first like we all did...:yes:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Wow... we pay our helpers.... $ 29.00
> 
> our 1st year apprentice gets $ 35.00 and our journeyman $ 72.00/hr


LMAOoo,,, man Im working for him^^^


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

BigD said:


> I'm a first year apprentice & I was wondering what kind of wage can I expect once I become a journeyman. Some people tell me 19$/h, others say 25$/h. What can I really expect, I live I toronto, and I'm non-union.
> 
> I can live with 25$/h, But I'm not to happy only making 19$/h


 K seriously,,,,, huh????????


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

*wow*

when i first started i made $6.40/hr i live in hamilton ontario 3omins from T.O .... that was 13 years ago.. i was young and i got a shovel and level... and told to do things all day long.. if i didn't like it go home. i stayed shut my mouth and listened and learned ......... pay started going up i stated to learn things next thing u know i make $30/hr. u have to pay your dues the way i learned was discipline... it like going to a karate class and wanting to be blackbelt right away! All i can say is shut up learn learn learn just be a sponge and ask questions if u dont understand something, try to do things one step ahead if your jp is soldering that day have all the solder stuff ready and stand there and just be a slave... and dont talk back.. u wont get 25 first year.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh boy LOL you guys had it good. I started in 1987 and the prevailing wage for a green helper was around 5.00 - 6.00 per hour. We really did not have to ask for raises they were given to us as we reached certain levels and earned them. I spent 14 years working for others and the scale went from 5.00 per hour to 23.00.


----------



## BigD (Jan 22, 2010)

I think some people are mis-understanding me. I understand that I have to pay my dues & right now I'm fine with getting 12$ an hour. I'm thinking more down the road after 5 years or so when I become a J-man. I just wanted to know what the pay range is. So far I've never missed a day, never been late. I do what I'm told with a smile on my face. I've never talked back to my J-man. 

Its just I'm going to be turning 30 soon and 12$ is hard to get by on & on top of that I have to hear the people I work tell I'm to old to start an apprenticeship, which doesn't make sense to me I'm only 29 years old & as one poster said I wasn't bless with a father or uncle as a plumber who whould teach me at an early age. I had to get my self in the trade by knocking down walls.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

BigD said:


> I think some people are mis-understanding me. I understand that I have to pay my dues & right now I'm fine with getting 12$ an hour. I'm thinking more down the road after 5 years or so when I become a J-man. I just wanted to know what the pay range is. So far I've never missed a day, never been late. I do what I'm told with a smile on my face. I've never talked back to my J-man.
> 
> Its just I'm going to be turning 30 soon and 12$ is hard to get by on & on top of that I have to hear the people I work tell I'm to old to start an apprenticeship, which doesn't make sense to me I'm only 29 years old & as one poster said I wasn't bless with a father or uncle as a plumber who whould teach me at an early age. I had to get my self in the trade by knocking down walls.


Really you should count yourself lucky..... I get about 3 calls a day for guys wanting to get into the trade.....

You got your foot in the door...which is a lot more than the guys trying to get into the trade.

Your wage has nothing to do with your age..... its just that most guys start off at a younger age and that sum of money for them would be adequate.

It will be a tough few years for you but where else could you get a education from and make money at the same time..

Most people pay for an education....then look for a job to pay the student loan..... so count yourself lucky


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Big D, you're young. Don't pay attention to the nay-sayers. If you're not enrolled in an apprenticeship program (ie: night classes) join one. This is essential. Some guys in the field are bright and well-informed, but some are not and may pass on mis-information to you. You need to learn plumbing from a book with exams and a teacher in a classroom as well as OJT (on the job training) during the day. On the job you may be yelled at, or the boss wants you to hurry up. You don't always have the luxury of having things explained on the job. In a class at night, you will have the luxury of asking all the questions you want. You will progress faster with classroom instruction than an apprentice who doesn't go to school (assuming school is optional in your area, some areas it is mandatory). I wish you the best.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I started at my company jan 92 at 5.25 with 1 year experience. 19 years later, well its florida. what can i say.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Big D, you're young. Don't pay attention to the nay-sayers. If you're not enrolled in an apprenticeship program (ie: night classes) join one. This is essential. Some guys in the field are bright and well-informed, but some are not and may pass on mis-information to you. You need to learn plumbing from a book with exams and a teacher in a classroom as well as OJT (on the job training) during the day. On the job you may be yelled at, or the boss wants you to hurry up. You don't always have the luxury of having things explained on the job. In a class at night, you will have the luxury of asking all the questions you want. You will progress faster with classroom instruction than an apprentice who doesn't go to school (assuming school is optional in your area, some areas it is mandatory). I wish you the best.


Absolutley true, every word of it^^^^^^^

My dad used to say that the guy who knows _how_ will always have a job, but the guy who knows _why _will always be his boss......


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

greenscoutII said:


> Absolutley true, every word of it^^^^^^^
> 
> My dad used to say that the guy who knows _how_ will always have a job, but the guy who knows _why _will always be his boss......


You're Dad was a wise man. OP if you take this to heart you will prosper and stay busy. There is more truth to this statement than you could possibly understand in your early career. Spend your time learning all you can and working your arse off, the money will follow. Good post Greenscout. :thumbsup:


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

29 years old.. not to old bud.... u just have to budget yourself , and rember in the end it will all pay off.. u got your foot in the trade peeps would kill for that... i was lucky and it got handed to me when i was 16, i'm 29 now but i tell yah everyday i'm learning and right now i'm in skool taking my gas and backflow... trust me when i say stick to it.. it will PAY OFF in the long run! Rome wasn't built in a day..


----------



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

29 years old? I started when I was 32. Buy a Toyota Carolla with 120000 miles on it, pack your lunch and stay out of the strip clubs. You'll make it. Before you know it you'll be making $60,000 a year and have a wife and kids. Then you can drive a minivan with 120000 miles on it and,maybe your wife will pack your lunch.
And you still can't blow your money in the bar. 
If you want lots of money you are in the wrong business. 
Seriously, I have worked with a lot of guys born with a pipe wrench in their hands who hated what they did and couldn't wait till the end of the day. There is something to be said for making your own way. Good luck!


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm with PDX, except I had the wife and kids already. 
I started at 7.50 an hour with 2 kids and a wife and was 26 yrs old. I packed my lunches and drove a 15 yr old honda. I worked hard and within a year I was at 10/hr. It's tough anyway being an apprentice and going to school and puts the tired in you, but I made it and it was all worth it. Most apprentices here start just north of the min. wage and most journeymen are making between 15 and 20/hr. If you wanna be rich, you should be an investment banker or maybe a doctor in private practice, not a tradesman.


----------



## BigD (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't want to be rich I just want $50,000 dollars a year.


----------



## john_mccormack (Feb 27, 2010)

*Never too late*

I started in this business when I was 38! October 11th, 2001 I was handed pink slips from two different airlines. Had to do something to feed the family and my brother brought me into the company he worked for. I earned about $53,000 a year as an apprentice, which sounds pretty good, but on Nantucket I was still below the poverty line and qualified to receive low income housing :blink:. 
I have to say that the ten year pay scale in the trades far exceeds what my pay would go up in the white collar, non-management sector. Do your time, you won't regret it later on.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

greenscoutII said:


> ...the guy who knows _how_ will always have a job, but the guy who knows _why _will always be his boss......


Ancient yet powerful statement. I have used this principle in training our employees for years.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

john_mccormack said:


> I earned about $53,000 a year as an apprentice, which sounds pretty good, but on Nantucket I was still below the poverty line and qualified to receive low income housing :blink:.


I didn't realize they had low income housing on Nantucket... :laughing:

I look forward to visiting Bass Rip off Sankaty Head again some day...:thumbup:

Paradise! :yes:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

You guys pay your apprentices? I keep mine in the barn and feed them gruel. They are more than thankful to work under the watchful eye of the master. :whistling2:


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

want to make money start ur own biz


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Castiron said:


> As for the backflow and gas tickets - you will write backflow as part of your schooling in year 3 and gas b after year 4 - they won't give you gas b unless you become a journeyman. If you are looking at more $ consider going for gas a (it takes about 5 years I hear but is really well paid).
> 
> Good luck


This is not neccessarily true. He lives in Ontario. From what I've heard, Ontario actually has their own provincial plumbing ticket as not everyone chooses to write the red seal there. The way it's set up in BC, it's pretty much common place that you must write the IP to get your PLumbing ticket and the 'B' Gas Ticket and Cross connection are part of your plumbing training in 3rd & 4th year. Each province is different in slight ways, some more than others.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

As far as my advice for the original poster - 

A few suggestions: 1) Make sure you are endentured (sp?) - the agreement you sign between you, your employer, and your training oversee-er/agency/provincial body. This will ensure you are set up to count your hours/go to school

2) Book your next/1st school session - NOW. Getting your schooling out of the way will make you more valuable in the long run combined with being a half decent apprentice on the tools. Also, plan on going to school regularly and intend to get your schooling out of the way over the course of your apprenticeship. Don't become a 4th year apprentice with 25 years expierience like some. Yes, yes, it's just a school session and schooling does not neccessarily contribute to making someone a good plumber, but what I'm saying is concentrate/focus on getting your plumbing ticket, period. Get as many tickets as you can too. And maintain them. Now you will be even more valuable. 

3) If you have to borrow a tool ONCE from someone else, it's time to buy it. I know it's tough to budget yourself this way obviously. Often times the apprentices who have all their tools get to do the work while the others are left behind. Don't miss a chance to show your journeyman/boss your efforts in this regard, but be subtle about it. You can usually be subtle by 1) Asking your journeyman/boss what brand he recommends for *** tool as you were thinking about buying it and 2) buying the tool and then casually mentioning to your journeyman you bought it and you can't wait to try it out, etc. Also, don't be a dick about it, but ensure YOU are using YOUR tools, with the exception of (as long as you're tracking where they are going) letting your journeyman use them in a pinch of needed. Also, having a tool other people dont have may show your keen ness, and potentially make a differnece in some way. 

4) Get expierience - good expierience. Yes, we all like to make money, but getting expierience in may different areas will make you more valuable in the long run as far as being valuable. While that job working on a high rise may pay more and give you steady work short term, a job fixing stuff on a service or renovation basis or doing other aspects of the trade (gas, hydroncis, cross connections, etc.) will give you more experience and more skills. While I always recommend doing some steady work to hone your skills and eye hand coordination at first, once you feel comfortable this way, consider other avenues. Expierience and references are paramount in this trade. How you influence people both above and below you can make a difference down the road as it is a small world in the plumbing sector and word gets around. 

5) Remember that as an apprentice you are only valuable from the neck down. If you suck it up and get the job done and are dependable, that's half the battle. The other thing you might want to do and this is something I highly recommend is if you notice a problem, try and come up with a solution and rationale behind it before asking to have your hand held by the journeyman on what to do. If you're not sure, dont put too much time into this. But if you can come up with a solution, your boss or journeyman may say "sounds good" and you go through with it, or it offers a good journeyman an oppurtunity to teach you maybe why your thoughts aren't correct and you can learn something. This is where you will start to learn things as well, on top of building up self confidence. When you come up with a solution, a journeyman who has a lot of things on his mind trying to figure things out may appreciate this if your solution is right because he can go on focusing on other things. As he begins to trust your work and your solutions and ability, he will depend on you and this form of trust and relationship on the job site is HUGE.


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

Scott K said:


> This is not neccessarily true. He lives in Ontario. From what I've heard, Ontario actually has their own provincial plumbing ticket as not everyone chooses to write the red seal there. The way it's set up in BC, it's pretty much common place that you must write the IP to get your PLumbing ticket and the 'B' Gas Ticket and Cross connection are part of your plumbing training in 3rd & 4th year. Each province is different in slight ways, some more than others.


When I was in school last summer, they lead us to believe that there's serious discussion in ON right now to do bring the ON plumber program in line with the western provinces. At present, the gas component is simply different in ON. I've read posts on another board indicating many G2 (Gas B), certifications with not one day of real life work experience. Apparently, you just need to take a course and pass a test in ON to get a G2. I'm told that we're close to seeing the Class "A" Gasfitter certificatoin in the Interprovincial Red Seal program as well. If I understand correctly, they're near the last hurdles. BCSA says if this does go ahead, future holders of Gas "B" will have to undergo an official apprenticeship to obtain the Red Seal Gas TQ; whereas, those already with Gas "B", are exempt from a second apprenticeship.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

wundumguy said:


> When I was in school last summer, they lead us to believe that there's serious discussion in ON right now to do bring the ON plumber program in line with the western provinces. At present, the gas component is simply different in ON. I've read posts on another board indicating many G2 (Gas B), certifications with not one day of real life work experience. Apparently, you just need to take a course and pass a test in ON to get a G2. I'm told that we're close to seeing the Class "A" Gasfitter certificatoin in the Interprovincial Red Seal program as well. If I understand correctly, they're near the last hurdles. BCSA says if this does go ahead, future holders of Gas "B" will have to undergo an official apprenticeship to obtain the Red Seal Gas TQ; whereas, those already with Gas "B", are exempt from a second apprenticeship.


The same thing happens here though too. Because the 'B' gas ticket is incorporated with other tickets in BC (e.g. plumbing), there are lots of 'B' Gas fitters who graduate when they get their IP who have not touched or done any real gas fitting. Some of them have only hauled cast iron their entire apprenticeship. And now they are qualified to touch gas. And they have a gas safety act protecting them saying only gas fitters (or homeowners if they can prove competency) can work on gas equipment, except some of them are no more knowledgeable then a drywaller on gas fired equipment. I would love to gas fitting in this province get some more recognition or distinguishment, or at least attention. Seeing as how all of Canada pretty much works off of the same B149.1 code with local/provincial amendments (which are none for the most part since the development/adoption of this standard involves players from all of Canada in the safety branches and other areas and what not), maybe it's time it becomes an IP trade. This would do (2) things.

It would shorten plumbing school by about one term to a 3 year apprenticeship (or should anyways since the 'B' gas fitting portion of school is over one school session in length roughly) and make gas fitting a 2 year school trade (or at least that's how I see it based on the curriculum, plus what curriculum they could also add to make it better/longer/easier to teach).


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

Scott K said:


> The same thing happens here though too. Because the 'B' gas ticket is incorporated with other tickets in BC (e.g. plumbing), there are lots of 'B' Gas fitters who graduate when they get their IP who have not touched or done any real gas fitting. Some of them have only hauled cast iron their entire apprenticeship. And now they are qualified to touch gas. And they have a gas safety act protecting them saying only gas fitters (or homeowners if they can prove competency) can work on gas equipment, except some of them are no more knowledgeable then a drywaller on gas fired equipment. I would love to gas fitting in this province get some more recognition or distinguishment, or at least attention. Seeing as how all of Canada pretty much works off of the same B149.1 code with local/provincial amendments (which are none for the most part since the development/adoption of this standard involves players from all of Canada in the safety branches and other areas and what not), maybe it's time it becomes an IP trade. This would do (2) things.
> 
> It would shorten plumbing school by about one term to a 3 year apprenticeship (or should anyways since the 'B' gas fitting portion of school is over one school session in length roughly) and make gas fitting a 2 year school trade (or at least that's how I see it based on the curriculum, plus what curriculum they could also add to make it better/longer/easier to teach).



There was talk at school (PVC) that they were going to make gas a Red Seal trade and to become a journeyman you would need an "A" ticket.

They are also trying to increase the plumbing school to 4 eight week sessions, which would still include the B Gas ticket.

I have not kept in touch with the school so I don't know if anything in going to change or not.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

just to clear things up..

In Ontario ..... apprenticeship is 5 years ... with 3 school terms of 2 months each.......

There is only Red Seal now which is interprovincial...... at one time there was two plumbing licences one being provincial and the other being interprovincial.....

The problem is in Canada the is different climates..... as in BC its a lot warmer than most other provinces....there code allows smaller venting through roof as frost at termination is not an issue.

The whole idea right now is to adopte one code so that any plumber can work in any province....

This of coarse does not include Quebec as they do not allow other workers in their province but they are allowed to work in any province they want...

As for Gas ticket it is issued from TSSA which is a private not profit organization,,,:laughing:,,,,yah right the government just gives them a monoploy to issue licences.... which is illegal to create a monoploy in the first place.

The Ministry of Skills and development have been trying for many years to make it a trade licences.

Like this will ever happen now... they will fight nail and tooth to hold on to their monoploy....

Gas ticket use to take several weekends and you had a licence..... now they are suckering guys to take a 2 year college coarse to get a gas, oil and propane ticket...

I got one of those guys right now working for me.... he is a good kid but he says the coarse is a big waste of time he learns a lot more on the job.

any how I hope this clears a few misconceptions up


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Around Edmonton, AB.
First Year Plumber 19.50+10%=$21.45
Jman 39+10%=$42.9
Those are Base Rates


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

What's the plus 10%?


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Vacation pay


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Catlin987987 said:


> Around Edmonton, AB.
> First Year Plumber 19.50+10%=$21.45
> Jman 39+10%=$42.9
> Those are Base Rates


Are those Union rates?


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

Union rates for UA 488 Edmonton:

http://www.local488.ca/page.cfm?pageid=11


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Scott K said:


> Are those Union rates?


 no union are alittle higher, around $0.50 more


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Well so much for all the advice we've taken the time to put forth for you BigD. I guess you think drain cleaning is the next get rich quick scheme? 

I think you're missing the big picture; drain cleaning is something that should be part of your repertoire, but I'm not sure if you could solely rely on it. Perhaps there are some that do, but consider that there are many, many upsells and extras you can generate in other plumibng work through your drain cleaning services and vice versa. Also, if you need to alter a plumbing drainage system to accomodate a new clean out to facilite drain cleaning, you legally need to be a ticketed Journeyman plumber (it's usually in the first section of the plumbing code for the most part) or an apprentice supervised by a Plumber. What if you flood a house while doing this? Your insurance might not cover you (and the homeowner) because you're not a ticketed plumber. 

It takes time, but I guess patience is a virtue.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Just got my Jmans this yr. I'm not a wealthy man, but I pay the bills with what I'd like to call a fair living wage with some room for improvement. Stay hungry, and you'll go far. If I could just give one word of advice, and although they may not like it all the owners on here would have to agree, you better take all you can when you can, cause if you don't it may not be around later. #2. Never worry about what others are making make sure your better than the best guy, and you should be making more. right?
P.S. I'm in my mid 30's. 



BigD said:


> I think some people are mis-understanding me. I understand that I have to pay my dues & right now I'm fine with getting 12$ an hour. I'm thinking more down the road after 5 years or so when I become a J-man. I just wanted to know what the pay range is. So far I've never missed a day, never been late. I do what I'm told with a smile on my face. I've never talked back to my J-man.
> 
> Its just I'm going to be turning 30 soon and 12$ is hard to get by on & on top of that I have to hear the people I work tell I'm to old to start an apprenticeship, which doesn't make sense to me I'm only 29 years old & as one poster said I wasn't bless with a father or uncle as a plumber who whould teach me at an early age. I had to get my self in the trade by knocking down walls.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Dont worry about how much money you are making, I once quit a Job making 20 an hour to go to work making 25. I was only getting about 20 hours a week at the job making 25 an hour, you do the math on that one.


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi there , 
I see alot of guys on here saying not to worry about it , but I know you were all wondering the same thing when you were starting. When I was in Alberta I was making on average 50 bux pr hour in a booming market on piece work. That being said I am now living in N.S making 23 . First Years at our shop are around 13 - 14. I think it is a very good question and one that needs answering , cuz if there is not enough money in it it'shard to be happy. I am doing well but not gettin rich . 

Hope that helps. Lifer


----------

